# Juwel Primo 110 with NovoLux 80 LED lighting



## Polly (3 Jun 2018)

At the end of February my Juwel Rio 125 had a leak.  As it was 11 years old, and I had no confidence in my ability to effect a good repair, I bought a Juwel Primo 110 LED as replacement.  I was a little worried that the NovoLux 80 LED (white) lighting, 10 Watts, with 819 Lumens wouldn't be enough, but there was the option of another one/two or even a different light later on.  So I decided to wait and see.

So glad I did !

Once the water cleared totally, the next day, the tank looked really bright to my eyes, compared with the 2 T8 and reflectors I was used to in the Rio 125.  But I knew that this was no guide as to how the plants would do.   
I kept the ferts low at first as in the Rio,  but after a week or two I could see that the plants needed more.  New growth was looking washed out and algae was appearing quickly on the glass and leaves.  Ferts were doubled, and I started dosing liquid carbon, and a portion of salvinia was added along with 3 Otocinclus.

Since then things have come along nicely.    The tiny bunch of Limnophila sessilis has grown so big the tops have been transplanted to hide the filter.   The crypts are growing in nicely after a massive melt down,  the Hygrophila polysperma is growing in nicely and will need trimming soon, I've had to take out 2 litres of Salvinia and trim the moss back again, the Echinodorus is growing away and Echinodorus reni is throwing up new leaves every week and staying deep beetroot even underneath the Salvinia.  And a Banana plant is throwing up new leaves all the time.

For a low light emergency tank, it could do with some more considered aquascaping and I'd like to change out the Hygrophila salicilifolia for some Limnophila aromatica, but that will come. 

Hope this helps anyone considering the Juwel NovoLux LED lights.


----------



## alto (3 Jun 2018)

Tank is looking fantastic  - plants look really happy 

What's in for livestock?


----------



## Polly (4 Jun 2018)

Thanks alto ! 

Not happy with all the plants yet but there' plenty of time.

Livestock

Pair Apistogramma borellii 
3pairs Endlers and 4 juveniles (some males!) And about 7 fry
3 Otocinclus.  Not sure which ones yet, but sure of what they aren't
Pair Corydoras aeneus
Pair Corydoras paleatus, 1 tank bred juvenile and 3 fry

Will be moving on some or all of the Corydoras.  They are larger than I'd like and tend to barge through the plants and uproot them.  Would like a smaller species that are more plant friendly.  I do like that they constantly turn over the substrate though so wouldn' want to be without them completely.


----------



## alto (4 Jun 2018)

Pygmy Cory shoal! 
- wonderful to watch these guys swim about & "play" ... though I suspect you need at least a dozen (I'd do 20 )

I'm surprised the Apisto don't keep the endler children in check ... be careful of being overrun by the serial fry production   
Though if you've nice color Endlers they should be easy enough to sell on


----------



## Polly (4 Jun 2018)

I think the Borellii are keeping the Endlers in check.  I floated some Limnophila sessilis to give them a refuge.  But as I have a number of fry now have planted it.  Hopefully they'l slow Things down

I have kept miniature Cories, but found they didn' really pay any attention to the substrate, and this tank is far too small for a decent sized shoal so they feel secure.

I've been looking at the smaller Corydoras, about 1.5"  and a small shoal of these shouldn' do too much damage.  The aeneus and the female paleatus especially are like bulldozers just barging through everything and digging deep in the substrate.  

I'l wait for the fry to grow to a nice size first though.  No sense in stressing everyone by trying to catch fish I can barely see


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jun 2018)

Hi all, 





Polly said:


> I've been looking at the smaller Corydoras, about 1.5" and a small shoal of these shouldn' do too much damage.


_Corydoras habrosus_ or _Corydoras panda?
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Polly (5 Jun 2018)

I haven' decided yet they are both lovely.  It will be a while yet.  I have other things I need to concentrate on


----------



## Polly (6 Jun 2018)

dw1305 said:


> _Corydoras habrosus_ or _Corydoras panda?_



Having thought about it, and looking at them both, I think it would be C. habrosus.  I like their daintiness and the patterned markings.
C. panda are too close to white for me


----------

